# First Victorian "Elite" member



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Congratulations PeterJ on becoming the first Victorian as an elite member, have enjoyed your input, and thanks mate :wink:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

*CHEERS*


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Yeah Peter,

Well done mate. Your posts are allways well considered, a good read and informative. I look forward to the next thousand mate.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

And thanks muchly on the launch/map/fishy spot info on various occaisons. 3 cheers


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Peter,

congrats on the 1000 posts. Will we see you out on the water in your new yak soon.

Regards
Grant


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Dodge said:


> Congratulations PeterJ on becoming the first Victorian as an elite member, have enjoyed your input, and thanks mate :wink:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

YakAtak said:


>


YA seeing you are using one of my wife's old scripts you will really have to grovel to get a fourth glass of port at bigW on the cool Saturday12th night :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Hehe, that smilie is a very popular one on a few other forums that I regularly visit, and thought this a prime oportunity to introduce it here.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Bloody vic's their alway's stickin their bib's in :lol:

On a serious note PeterJ :roll: it is testimony to the professionalism and support afforded this site that we have members such as yourself and others that reach this milestone, which give beginners such as myself the opportunity to gain the neccessary experience that we need to challenge this great sport. Without the Elite members who form the backbone of site's such as this we would most likely be,

Up a creek without a paddle :lol: Yeh Yeh I liked that to 8) 

Congrats mate to you, and well down to all the elite members on this site.
and the rest of us to  
Now lets all have a group hug :wink:

 fishing Russ


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Russ said:


> Now lets all have a group hug :wink:
> Russ


Russ from these comments can you confirm that a toyboy is plastic :shock:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah has taken a while, i guess i had other things to look after for a while there.
 
Thanks Occy 

Crikey Russ :shock:


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Dodge my ToyBoy's will be anything I want them to be 

Except a stink boat :twisted: I will never stoop to that sought of sordid trashy behaviour :roll:

then again

Take Troppo for example there are some issue's there I feel  I mean I think.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

Well done Peter 

We're seeing a few 'Granders' on here lately!!.......


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Good one Mr Duck


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

PeterJ, congratulations. I don't know if I have read all ya 1000 posts, but I have enjoyed the ones I have read. Hope the rarified atmosphere of celibrity status doesn't make you too giddy! A little giddiness is okay, but too much increases the risk of yak capsize. All the best!!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Well Peter you certainly streaked ahead of the Mango field on this one. Poddy's coming a distant second.

I am still to meet you however I feel that I know you quite well thru the 1000+ interesting and informative posts.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

8)


----------

